# lampara que se enciende al tacto



## mendfi (Abr 18, 2011)

hola a todos tengo una lampara que mi mama me pidio para repararla , es de esas que se enciende al tocarlas, y se encienden de la siguiente manera al tocarlas 4 veces:

1.- bajo
2.- medio
3.- alto
4.- apagado

espero que me entiendan 
bueno, cuando lo abri tenia un circuito (obviamente) en el cual habia una resistencia de 390ohm/1W , aproximadamente, y tambien una plaquita con una bolita negra , creo que sera un integrado porque nunca use uno de esos XD, 

la pregunta es si se podria hacer otro circuito para que ande esa lamparita???
y si se pudiera iluminenme con su conocimiento

lei que se podia hacer con un LS7231 y con un 555 pero el 555 es un rejol y no me cuadra .

de todas maneras seguire buscando ........

de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola mendfi

Efectivamente se puede desarrollar ese circuito con el LS7231. Tambien requiere el 555 y otros componentes.
Busca las hojas de datos en este enlace: [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/ en ellas viene el diagrama del circuito de ese tipo de DIMMER.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## osmantigre (Abr 19, 2011)

- ingresa a la pagina http://www.todomonografias.com/electronica-y-electricidad/circuito-dimmer-al-tacto/ ahí encontraras un circuito completo con el LS7231 (diagrama, pcb, lista de componente... etc).
- Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------

